# ATI 5770 Vs 4890



## Bill16857

can someone tell me which one is better, cose the 5770 is cheaper...


----------



## linkin

the 5770 is a direct competitor the the 4870. if you want directx11 then go for the 5770, i would. the 5770 also uses less power


----------



## bigrich0086

5770 uses less power and less heat thus giving you a cooler CPU temp. But the 4890 will beat it in benchmarks


----------



## mx344

4890 is better, but i would ersonally get the 5770 just because of the amount of power cunsumption is so little compared to the 4890


----------



## Bill16857

how much better is the 4890? will the 5770 run GTAIV smoothly


----------



## bigrich0086

Bill16857 said:


> how much better is the 4890? will the 5770 run GTAIV smoothly



Depends on the CPU you run as well. if you get a cpu that bottlenecks the GPU then no it wont run GTA4. 

It will run GTA4 if your able to get a godo cpu clock.


----------



## StrangleHold

Bill16857 said:


> can someone tell me which one is better, cose the 5770 is cheaper...


 
Well since you have a Corsair 850 the 4890 hands down. The 5770 doesnt even do very well against the 4870. That is unless your crazy over directX 11, and think there is going to be a flood of directX 11 games or you want to knock a dollar off your power bill.


----------



## Jamin43

Here's a decent Summary of comparison of 5770 to 4890



> I see two types of buyers considering these cards.
> 
> First, there are the value-oriented enthusiasts who try to keep their systems updated once a year or so. They’d love the fastest technology, but know that flagships always carry the largest pricing premiums. These are the folks who kept an eye on our Best Graphics Cards for the Money column, and when Radeon HD 4870s hit $140 bucks, they bought (and got a killer deal, even by today’s standards). If you belong to that group and are looking at “Radeon HD 5700-series,” expecting a big step up in performance
> , even the 5770 is a disappointment. After all, if you own a 4870 or 4890 already, that card is faster in today’s games.
> 
> Of course, there’s an X factor in play: ATI’s value-adds. Eyefinity—*the ability to run three concurrent display outputs*—is completely unique at the high-end still. It’s *particularly exciting at the $159 and $129 price points* being represented here.  *Likewise, the ability to bitstream Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA* are capabilities previously available through $200+ sound cards. Now *you can get that functionality from a DirectX 11 graphics card*. Both extras are compelling enough on their own to sell these cards to the folks able to exploit their benefits today. And it’s *personally telling that I’ve put one card in my desktop workstation to drive a trio of monitors, and one into my HTPC, driving a 55” Samsung LED display.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second group of folks is upgrading from older graphics technology, or perhaps even building a first system. They don’t have a good point of reference, so they’re seeing Radeon HD 5770/5750, Radeon HD 4870, and GeForce GTX 260 on the shelf next to each other for the first time. Available for $145 online, and with consistently better performance than the 5770, ATI’s Radeon HD 4870 remains a good buy. But paying an extra $15 for Eyefinity, bitstreaming, and the promise of DirectX 11 should really be a no-brainer.
> 
> What about the Radeon HD 5750 versus GeForce GTS 250 grudge match? Again, Nvidia seems to have the faster GPU, but again, it’d be short-sighted to pass up on ATI’s value-adds at the same price point for a few frames per second. As an aside—and this is going to get me crucified in the comments—but props to Nvidia for designing a GPU that could hang around for more than two years and continue to do battle against modern architectures in modern games and come out ahead.
> 
> I think it’s our second-to-last page that’s the most telling here, though. Stepping from a 2.66 GHz Core i5-750 to the same chip running at 3.8 GHz makes almost no difference to the gamers running at 1920x1200. If it means saving a few bucks on a less expensive CPU so that you can step up to a Radeon HD 5850, that’s the move I’d most likely make.
> 
> Full ARticle with Benchmarks



Tough choice


----------



## Shane

StrangleHold said:


> Well since you have a Corsair 850 the 4890 hands down. The 5770 doesnt even do very well against the 4870. That is unless your crazy over directX 11, and think there is going to be a flood of directX 11 games or you want to knock a dollar off your power bill.



+1....

Also people dont realise that by the time DX11 comes into  most games,the 5770 wont be able to get high graphics on them anyway.

Your best buying a high end DX10 card,and keeping that until at least half way through 2010 and then getting a higher end DX11 card.


----------



## StrangleHold

Jamin43 said:


> Here's a decent Summary of comparison of 5770 to 4890
> 
> 
> 
> Tough choice


 
Toms Hardware the dentist. Plus that was compairing the 5770 to the 4870 more or less, they said something about the 4890 in that paste one time. If you look at the bench the 5770 doesnt come close to beating a 4890.


----------



## mx344

O shoot, if you have that huge psu, then theres no debate here go 4890, like stranglehold said.


----------



## Bill16857

alrighty i'll probs get the 4890
but i do have another question, i've got directX11 now do i need to downgrade to 10 to use it?


----------



## WeatherMan

no. you're talking software right? D3D11 installed with Vista/7?

Everything is backwards compatible.


----------



## arranmc182

Bill16857 said:


> how much better is the 4890? will the 5770 run GTAIV smoothly



I was running a XFX HD 5770 XXX with a Athlon x2 5000+ @ 3.1Ghz and 3GB DDR2 and it ran smooth just fine, I ran at 1440x900 with a lot of stuff on max just turn things like vsync off and lower shadows.


----------

